# lets talk about gloves



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

i think this is one of the most important pieces of outerwear involved in snowboarding but gloves dont seem to be talked about too much. i live in california and there arent many days where it gets below 15 degrees, most of the days being in the 30's to 40's so my hands are usually warm if even they are wet. the biggest problem that i have with gloves is that they never keep my hands dry...even with goretex. what are some quality gloves(brands/models) that you've had success with or would recommend? i wouldnt mind spending a pretty penny on a solid pair of gloves, as long as they do the job well


----------



## thugit (Sep 29, 2009)

Outdoor Research w/ Gore Tex has worked wonders with my hands.
Just picked up some Grenade Pipe gloves for the warmer days and urban/backyard jibbing.


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

just picked up some Pow Shocker gloves for the warmer days, and i have both the dakine scout glove and mitt. Both the dakines have always kept my hands warm and dry


----------



## Method (Apr 3, 2009)

Well I can say avoid grenade gloves, mine ripped to shreds in only half a season. I've heard a lot of good things on celtek gloves so I may get some of those for this upcoming season, but I haven't decided on a brand yet. Hopefully will hear some good things from this thread.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I highly recommend POW gloves. I got a pair last season and they were just as waterproof as my Burton and Dakine gloves w/gore-tex inserts. Towards the end of the season the stitching on the inside of the gaiter started coming apart. Not so bad at first, but got worse as I pulled them on/off after a few days of riding. I emailed POW and asked me to send them pics. After I showed it to them, they shipped me out a brand new replacement pair. Great customer service!


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

I wear Swany X-Change gloves and mitts and love them. Always keep my hands dry and very toasty.


----------



## rephreshed (Aug 21, 2010)

i have a pair of dakine vectra's and i'm in love with them. my husband has a pair of dakine raven's. no matter how wet the outside may get, my hands have always stayed dry and super warm. i wouldn't hesitate to buy another pair.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I need a new pair of gloves too. My current North Face gloves (not sure exactly which model) have 3 seasons on them and are starting to get pretty busted up. They're not leaking yet, but I can't imagine they're going to hang in there much longer.

Currently trying to decide between the Dakine Cobras and Black Diamond Spy's. Any opinions either way? I'm kind of leery of the Dakines as I've seen mixed reviews on their gloves. But, they have Gore-Tex while the BDs use BDry which I'm not familiar with. The BDs have less insulation which I actually like. I can always wear a fleece liner glove for colder days.

Spy - Gloves - Black Diamond Equipment, Ltd.

DAKINE : COBRA GLOVE


----------



## rephreshed (Aug 21, 2010)

linvillegorge said:


> DAKINE : COBRA GLOVE


i lied.. those are the gloves my husband has. i got the names confused. he loves them!


----------



## cpt_usa (Sep 30, 2010)

i recently bought a pair of Dakine Impreza gloves and they're great. gore-tex, never gotten wet yet (only bought them towards the end of the season though), and if it gets really cold i can just wear a liner underneath.

i'm really happy with them. the Cobras look really nice too.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I just ordered the Black Diamonds. Remember Delaware had them for $39. That sold me.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

I just picked up a pair of POW Shockers for warm days, POW Stealth for cold days and Level Explorer gloves for deep days.

I've been kinda curious about Level gloves for a minute now. Guess we'll see.... I got them heavily discounted thru Evo so it's a cheap trial pair.

Gloves are always a tough one...


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Hestra and Pow both make great gloves. I generally go through a pair of gloves a season, yet I have a pair of Pows and Hestras that are still working after three seasons. Lot's of days on the Hestras for sure. 

Dakine gloves are pretty much crap in my experience. Every pair I've owned has fallen apart long before the season is over.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah, I was a bit apprehensive on the Dakines as I've heard a lot of mixed reviews on their gloves, which is weird because their packs are generally well built.

I was leaning toward the Black Diamonds and then finding them for under $40 sealed the deal for me.


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> Hestra and Pow both make great gloves. I generally go through a pair of gloves a season, yet I have a pair of Pows and Hestras that are still working after three seasons. Lot's of days on the Hestras for sure.
> 
> Dakine gloves are pretty much crap in my experience. Every pair I've owned has fallen apart long before the season is over.


i've only ever bought dakine gloves so i'm pretty sure thats my problem. im definitely going to check out POW gloves. on a side note, do liners make a pretty big difference? im leaning towards a solid pair of mittens this year. another problem i have with gloves is that after a few times of taking them off and putting them back on, the finger liner gets out of wack and it makes putting them on a huge hassle...could be cause the gloves fit kinda snug but mittens would sidestep that problem altogether


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

I just got some new Four Square gloves for the season. They seem well built and warm, but we'll see how it goes once the season starts. No matter what though they have to be better than my busted old Ride gloves that I have stitched too many times.


----------



## laz167 (Nov 27, 2007)

Celteks are pretty good also, Grenades blow alhough the mitts are ok.


----------



## cpt_usa (Sep 30, 2010)

Hope they work out for you, my experience with a pair of spring/pipe gloves was less than ideal. started falling apart after about 4 days of riding.



Milo303 said:


> I've been kinda curious about Level gloves for a minute now. Guess we'll see.... I got them heavily discounted thru Evo so it's a cheap trial pair.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

The Hestras I have are the gortex leather gauntlet gloves. They have a sewn in liner and I haven't had the finger liner problem you are describing. I have had that problem with other gloves. Mittens are great, especially on cold days, but your dexterity is limited by them. Expect to take them off frequently to do things. Loki makes a mitt that you can flip over to expose your fingers to work with stuff. I won a pair of those and they actually work very well. I don't use them often, but when the temp is struggling to get above zero, I use them. My POW gloves are also leathers with a fixed liner. No problems with them. They are more of an early-late winter glove. Probably a great glove for California and other west coast spots that don't generally get as cold as it does around my playgrounds in Colorado. 



j.gnar said:


> i've only ever bought dakine gloves so i'm pretty sure thats my problem. im definitely going to check out POW gloves. on a side note, do liners make a pretty big difference? im leaning towards a solid pair of mittens this year. another problem i have with gloves is that after a few times of taking them off and putting them back on, the finger liner gets out of wack and it makes putting them on a huge hassle...could be cause the gloves fit kinda snug but mittens would sidestep that problem altogether


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Also, keep an eye out on Whiskey Militia & Tramdock. I've seen some nice gore-insert gloves pop up from Scott & Black Diamond recently, both under $40.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I had a higher priced dakine gloves that fell apart after a season.

I currently use a Gore Tex Burton glove that is still going strong after 3 seasons. Only thing is, they are pretty bulky and super duper warm. I use Burton pipe gloves for spring riding.

This season, I'm highly interested in the Hestra Heli's. However, our snowboard buyer is against me getting Hestras since they are a skiing brand lol.


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

apparently POW supplies the gloves for the Canadian snowboard team and has for a while... or so the guy at the shop says


----------



## Hurricane (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm also looking for gloves that will be good cold weather gloves. When it is cold I usually wear mittens to keep my hands warm but I really prefer a reguler glove. I'm currently looking at a pair of Celtec Legends, grenade fragments, and some dakine cobras. Anyone have any experience with any of these?


----------

